# How to get back to Blur based (1st Init) Rom from 2nd Init Rom



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

I just like some of you have taken the plunge to 2nd Init Roms but was never sure how to get back to stock or a blur based rom without sbf. So I started playing around and I think I figured it out so I thought I would share.

If on a 2nd Init like Miui, CM9, AOKP, Gummy
-Flash Droid X recovery in Rom Manager (not 2nd Init)
-Boot into Recovery
-wipe data/factory reset
-wipe cache/dalvik
-Flash Blur Rom

Yaay you did it!

Now how to get back to 2nd Init..

-Flash Droid X 2nd Init in Rom Manager.
-Use droidx or 2 bootstrap to get to recovery(words should be green instead of blue)
-Wipe Data/Factory reset
-Wipe cache/dalvik
-Flash 2nd Init Rom

Yaay your back to a 2nd Init!

I hope this helps!

HOBART

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Delete


----------



## paintba11er89 (Jan 10, 2012)

What would even be the advantage to being on a 1st init vs a 2nd init? Is there any? I always found blur to be clunky, unnecessary, and a drain on precious battery life..


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

paintba11er89 said:


> What would even be the advantage to being on a 1st init vs a 2nd init? Is there any? I always found blur to be clunky, unnecessary, and a drain on precious battery life..


2nd init is just the process that allows us to get around some device restrictions. Init itself it not a Blur "feature" anymore than 2nd init is a CM "feature" in terms of enrichment. On other devices where you can replace/flash/access/change more assets etc it isn't necessary.

When stripped out, I get insane battery life on gingerblur. I also think there's a certain straight forward and stable nature to it as well. Just not as it left the factory.


----------



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

paintba11er89 said:


> What would even be the advantage to being on a 1st init vs a 2nd init? Is there any? I always found blur to be clunky, unnecessary, and a drain on precious battery life..


For me it was stability and camera and camcorder. I have been on ics for a while and I love it but I miss camcorder and battery life is much better...for now..hehe

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I can shorten it to 3 steps that work going either way:

1) flash recovery: Droid X (2nd-init)
2) boot into recovery and wipe data/factory reset (this also wipes /cache which is also where dalvik cache is, no need to wipe extra things...)
3) flash rom

Don't have to switch recoveries or anything. The 2nd init one plays nice with blur based roms as well. There is no reason to do anything else but those 3 steps. If you already have a recovery flashed then its just 2.

The only time you will ever need to (re)flash recovery would be after a sbf. The recovery zip sits in /preinstall which most (cant think of any off the top of my head...) don't touch at all.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Don't have to switch recoveries or anything. The 2nd init one plays nice with blur based roms as well.


Beat me to posting about it. As someone who goes CM9 to 605 regularly this is true.


----------

